# Wine Wars



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NZ wines banned from top Oz shows - National - NZ Herald News

We may be seen as 'a district of Australia' in some parts of the world, but obviously not in 'Wine Land'. 

I must say we make a damned good Pinot Noir...


----------

